# Miami ink.



## macface (Jan 26, 2007)

Does anybody think the guys from the show is good looking? I think chris nunez the cuban guy is so good looking one of the tatto artist.thats just my taste dark and rugget look.


----------



## tinagrzela (Jan 26, 2007)

I love that show!! for me, it's Ami...ummmmm....yummy!!


----------



## mbee (Jan 26, 2007)

i looove boys with tattoos.  my boyfriend only has one completely inconspicuous tattoo on shoulder that he got like 10 years ago when he was 16... but there is just something that i love about guys with really artsy pretty colorful yet tasteful ones all over them. yumm


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 26, 2007)

I loove this show too, and for some sick reason I think Ami is hot too!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 27, 2007)

i like that show too!
and i so agree, chris nunez is way hot


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 27, 2007)

i loooooove this show!!! always makes me wanna get another tat sooo frickin bad! but sorry i dont think the guys are hott. i think kat is hotter than all the guys put together. lol. although they are very talented, their just not my type. hehe


----------



## Korms (Jan 27, 2007)

I watch this when it's on but mainly only to laugh at the dumb ideas a lot of the clients have for tattoos.  There's always someone who wants a fairy or something, but they want to make it mean something as a way of justifying the tattoo, so they'll stick a horseshoe or a four leaf clover on it, just get the fairy for aesthetical reasons instead of ruining the design by shoving something totally random on it!  

I kinda dislike the fact that the 'clients' have been through a casting process before getting an appointment, it always seems so scripted.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_I kinda dislike the fact that the 'clients' have been through a casting process before getting an appointment, it always seems so scripted._

 
my woman's aunt got an appointment with one of the guys from Miami Ink, and i guess the guy's booking agent screwed up so she got fucked out of the appointment for another 9 months. that's rough.

i personally have never watched it, simply because i'd rather get inked than watch someone else get it. my mom used to watch it though and she loved Ami haha. 

i have a slight objection to the show anyhow, because people admire Kat simply because she's pretty. yes, she is a talented artist...but, she isn't THE best. and it just pisses me off that she gets more attention than some other very deserving artists just because she's hott. but i guess them's the breaks..


----------



## SerenityRaine (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm addicted to that show! Chris & Ami are soo hot..Kat's make is always perfect


----------



## claresauntie (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SerenityRaine* 

 
_I'm addicted to that show! Chris & Ami are soo hot..Kat's make is always perfect_

 
She uses MAC, ya know. Her make-up artist is a MAC artist.


----------



## medusalox (Mar 10, 2007)

My uncle is SO in love with Kat. He desperetly wants to get a tattoo done by her! His wife isn't too thrilled about that idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a bad influence though, it always gets my gears turning as to what I can get inked next. 

Mmmmmm, tattooos.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_She uses MAC, ya know. Her make-up artist is a MAC artist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ya no wonder her make up is always perfect.


----------



## sabn786 (Apr 6, 2007)

i loveeeeeeee this show..the guys are hysterical..nunez and ami are hott..but darren is cute too..hes so small..an kat is such a sickk tattoo artist


----------

